# Co-owning a MH in the USA?



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have loved driving in the US but hated using Motels. RV hire is expensive and it might be cheaper to part own a share in one. 

Would any others be interested in buying a Compact two person MH that could be used on a time share type basis? Has anyone done this and what are the implications? I am looking to hire from the 21st September for 5 weeks plus one way from the West coast to East.


----------

